# Grasshopper Proof Screen



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I know this is in doors and windows forum, but doors and windows have screens. I am building a front porch and the biggest part of it will be screened in. I know certain types of screen can be ruined by grasshoppers eating holes in it. My question is: is there any screen that is grasshopper proof.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

BigJim said:


> I know this is in doors and windows forum, but doors and windows have screens. I am building a front porch and the biggest part of it will be screened in. I know certain types of screen can be ruined by grasshoppers eating holes in it. My question is: is there any screen that is grasshopper proof.


They didn't eat the AL screen I carefully put on pepper plants for protection. It didn't keep them from eating the plants either.:vs_mad: Nylon window screens were kind of like dessert.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Aluminum screen is a little harder to install but given a choice it's all I'd use as it's a lot more durable.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I specify the Aluminum ones as replacements when those fiberglass ones get damaged by the weather, cats climbing them, or weedhoppers, or any of the ways they get damaged.


They are a bit shinier though, and might be unappealing to your view, but work great.



ED


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> They are a bit shinier though, and might be unappealing to your view, but work great.


Back when steel screen wire was the norm we'd often thin down some oil base paint and apply it to the rusty screen to make it look new again. The main thing is for the paint to be thin enough were it doesn't plug up any of the holes.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Are copper screens still available?:biggrin2:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If copper was available, I couldn't afford it. LOL

I am kinda shying away from aluminum because once it is stretched it stays that way. But if I can find it in black I may go that route. There are so many new things on the market I was hoping for some new mysterious screen.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

BigJim said:


> If copper was available, I couldn't afford it. LOL
> 
> I am kinda shying away from aluminum because once it is stretched it stays that way. But if I can find it in black I may go that route. There are so many new things on the market I was hoping for some new mysterious screen.


If ya can't find it in factory black Krylon aerosol is thin enough it should be about right to paint it black.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Jim , if you want to go "Old School" , there is always galvanized steel :
.
https://www.amazon.com/New-York-Wire-71897-Galvanized/dp/B00D3NQYUG

If your grasshoppers can chew through _STEEL_ , you may have bigger problems than you _know !_
:biggrin2:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Wow, I didn't know they still made steel screen wire.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Yeah they still make copper screening, also bronze , but you don't want to know the price.


Years ago the gov't limited the use of petroleum based products used in various industries, one of which was plastic/fiberglass screening. The substitute was vegetable oil based, which now attracts all sorts of insect damage.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

dd57chevy said:


> Jim , if you want to go "Old School" , there is always galvanized steel :
> .
> https://www.amazon.com/New-York-Wire-71897-Galvanized/dp/B00D3NQYUG
> 
> ...


If they can chew through steel, I ain't going outside. LOL I just looked at home depot and they have the black aluminum screen.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

BigJim said:


> If they can chew through steel, I ain't going outside. LOL I just looked at home depot and they have the black aluminum screen.


 Sometimes one goes outside at his own risk.:vs_laugh:and some years forget about raising an onion crop.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Sometimes one goes outside at his own risk.:vs_laugh:and some years forget about raising an onion crop.


Seeing them onions at first kinda reminded me of cut worms back when I was a kid. We was so poor growing up, about all we had to eat at times was greens, greens in the morning, greens at night. we ate so many greens mama had to tie kerosene rags around my ankles to keep cut worms away from me. :vs_laugh: That's my story and I'm stickin to it. LOL


----------

